# Test booster question



## eVoluti0n (Apr 16, 2008)

I got a free sample of Viraloid and decided to test it out. It didn't do much for me that I noticed, so I'm guessing it was crap as I can see a lot of others didn't have much success with it.

When using test boosters, is it necessary to do a PCT? Since Viraloid was a supposed natural test booster, would I need pct at all? If someone could give some recommendations on natural test boosters I'd appreciate it. I wanted to try Novadex XT but I'm reading its best for pct only.

Thoughts?


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 16, 2008)

We have a new product out calld Stoked one of the members here jchappj is doing a log on it. It is a test booster and reduces estrogen and is also a antioxidant it has a good effect on libido and improves sleep quality

Stoked


----------



## nni (Apr 16, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> I got a free sample of Viraloid and decided to test it out. It didn't do much for me that I noticed, so I'm guessing it was crap as I can see a lot of others didn't have much success with it.
> 
> When using test boosters, is it necessary to do a PCT? Since Viraloid was a supposed natural test booster, would I need pct at all? If someone could give some recommendations on natural test boosters I'd appreciate it. I wanted to try Novadex XT but I'm reading its best for pct only.
> 
> Thoughts?



most natural test boosters do not need a pct, some are spiked and do. you are find with what you did, dont worry about pct.

novadex xt is fine for non pct, whoever told you that is wrong. why would a company the size of gaspari make a product for pct only?

other good options for test boosters...

activate xtreme.
t-force.


----------



## eVoluti0n (Apr 16, 2008)

Has anyone had success with novadex xt? i don't need to do anything special after taking it do i?

what about the other two options, activate xtreme and t-force? anyone use them with good results?


----------



## snoops (Apr 16, 2008)

Im just finishing up with stacking activate and hyperdrol and loved it.  I put on some weight and my lifts went up all within about a month.  Im really happy with both products.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 17, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> Has anyone had success with novadex xt? i don't need to do anything special after taking it do i?
> 
> what about the other two options, activate xtreme and t-force? anyone use them with good results?



Activate xtreme is a good product also


----------



## asspappy (Apr 17, 2008)

I used Viraloid in the past stacked with 17 HD, Takes 2 -3 weeks to feel it.  My sex drive went up to the point were I wanted to f**k everything in sight I became angry and iratable then tired and depressed, at the time I was also using No2 and Ce2 and N30, at this time my muscles were full and hard, and my traing was going awsome.  Anyway I stoped the viraloid and 17HD and my workouts stayed the same, which let me to believe that the testboosting was rendered usless at my age at the time 22.  Just last week I tried 17HD and viraloid for 7 days and (I will never do it again)  I became so misrable I wanted to die.  Over the past couple of months I tried to start several hormonal products such as Halodrol liquid gels and novedex xt and even thought of trying Methyl 1-d and masterdrol and Im glad i didnt.  The novedex I tried in december for a week and I felt like my sex drive went down and I couldnt feel my d**K, but I did not feel angry at all in fact i woke up every morning ready to hit the gym but do to the other stuff i stopped it.  Any way Im 25 right now and my test levels are at 1013 which well above the normal range of 300-800, so I have finaly come to a decision to avoid all hormonal prouducts such as natural test boosters, pro hormones and or steroids, due to point that boosting my natural levels will most likely do nothing more than make me horny as hell, and all pro hormones including DHEA such as 17 HD,HLGs.  Not saing that a pro hormone, steroid wont help me build muscle but, but thier is no way I at this point in time can handle the mental and physical changes that these things do to you.  Ihavebeen traing for a little over 3 years and I take it very seriously, before I started traing i already had 2 years worth of knowledge on diet, nutrion and supplements and I have learned alot over the past couple of years and I just keep on learning.  Anyway besides that back mto the test boosting stuff.  After my first 6 months in the gym I got started getting into some serious supplements, besides having my diet and traing in check and taking a quality protein and carbs drink post work out which i dont even consider a supplement but a staple, I started taking No2 and Ce2 after 3 weeks my strength went up I had great pumps, and my muscles were rock hard. So I decided to ,take a test booster, I choose MHP T-Bomb 2 which by the way is a great prouduct and definantly works as do all MHP supps.  Any way at week 4 one week after starting t-bomb my srtenght went up alot and i felt like traing all the time so i thought it aws the T-Bomb, well i was wrong what I didnt realize is that ce2 creatine ethyl ester takes 4-6 weeks for it to work so this is wy my strength went up and my muscles got harder do to the cell volumizing with no water retention.  So at this time I realy wanted to try TRAC extreme no so i did and it to this day was the best prouduct i ever used I put on most of the size i have now with this prouduct, but I continued with the ce2 for 3 more weeks whilr i stared the trac and my muscle were hard as a rock the 3 weeks later after stoping the ce2 and just using the trac my muscles were not as tight and hard but my traing was still going awasome.  So the point Im trying to make is that taking a test booster at a young age isnt going to due much it was the creatine giving results not the sky high hormone levels.  But i do have to sya that I ejoyed taking T-BOMB2, while I was on it i felt good, my sex drive was insane but not crazy like on viraloid were I felt like raping any female in sight, I always felt srong and never agessive or pisssed off but I could tell my test was up becuase i had a edge to me but nothing bad.  do to this T-BOMB 2 is the only hormonal product I would consider using from now untill im over 30, I know products like havoc might give big results but im just not ready to put that suff in my body.  You asked about test boosters well I will recomend Staoked as did some one else as it will free up any test you already have.  But I have to say if your going to use a testbooster try MHP T-BOMB2 this is why first of it boost you luetinizing hormone which triggers your testicles to produce more test naturaly, second it helps your body utilize the testosterone you already have by freeing it up this is what the fenugreek exteract and nettle leaf do, third it helps to improve hormone receptor signal, forth it minimizes conversion to DHT and loweres estrogen.  This stuff works, its safe and thier is no need to cylcle off of it.  Your libido will increase this is the most noticable thing that will happen i dont think it will impact strength, muscle gain or hardness at your age but it is worth taking to make sure your test levels are always in check, just dont go out and by a test booster as your only supplement that whould be a complete waist if money unless you have low test which you most likely dont or you just came off pro hormone, steroid type prouducts and need to bring your test levels back up, the person who is going reap the most benifits from this supplement is a man who is 35 or older and has low test and high estro levelss.  Buy  protein, creatine, no2, pre workout supps instead, if thier was only one supplement i coud buy it whould be super pump 250 I dont even have to talk about how good and efective that stuff is.  I will say this and as many others will say and from what I have now learned, do not mess with your hormones at a young age if everything is normal thier is no need to make it higher, but if you feel your ready to use t-bomb of stoaked and or viraloid by all means do so just dont expect huge results in the gym, they might be worth it to make sure your test levels are always at thier best, but high natural levels from these products will not have a huge impact on someone under 25 but they will make you horny as hell so I guess if you want to feel like a pornstar go for it.  One more thing i will say is if you are new to weight traing or your diet has been crap for a while exmp. lots of junk food, processsed food, sugar, or you have used alot of alcohal and or drugs in the past these factors could contibute to low test levels at a young age, aslo for a year before I started lifting weights I ate a 80% vegan organic diet, extremly low in solid protein like chicken and fish, basicaly no saturated fats and I ate a good bit fo soy products but no dairy, I did have good amounts of efa's.  Any way a vegan diet is not hte best for building muslcle and or maintaing high test levels with this and the fact that i realy did not lift much before the T-Bomb may have been usefull to get my hormones peaking and I will say when i firs stretd taking it I realy noticed it, if i take it now which is 3 years later it just dont feel the same beacuase my test levels are so high.  I think the only reason i ever even used test boosters was for more of a mental lift to turn me into some macho alpha male that i wasnt at the time.  I have experimented with every type of supplment thier is over the past 5 years except hardcore pro hormones and steriods and illeagal steriods, w and what i have learned is there is alot of good stuff and alot of crap, all supps will help you with your goals I dont care if it is a 5$ tub of protien from walmart or a 80$ bottle of creatine from gnc supplements work i woudnt tarin with out them, just dont mess your self up experimenting with all these hormonal prouducts as i did when they realy serve us no purpose at are age, find a good creatine no product or what ever else that works for you and stick with, if it works for you stay with and dont try everynew thing that comes out, thier will be a prouduct realeased every week we cants use them all, if i whould have stayed with my no2 ce2 stack from the start I problaly whould have seen beter results now, but i was new and wanted to try everything I came across so Im did and were did it leave me well im in credit card debt from buying all this stuff that in reality I cant afford? and I whoud fo seen better results stayyng with the stuff i stared with 3 years ago.  As of now i finaly no exactly how to train for my goals my diet is perfect and all i want to do is train, but I have screwd my self again buy starting way to many supps,and now i feel like shit im 4 weeks back into traing and i feel worse tahn i did 2 years ago,this is beacuase I was out of the gym for 3 monts why you ask well i didnt have time to train id december due to being busy at work and then i lost ny license for 2 months for turing away from a scholl bus taht down the raod that was abuch of shit nad left me no way to get to the gym in decmeber earely jan i still had all my size and strenght, dec 15 i got my box of plasma jet i was so exited I had to try it he next day so i did i took it pre workout with 2 scopps of sp250 and drank size on during my workout( i felt like a good in the gym I have never trained this good in my life before every lift went up 1 or two reps the pumps were insane I felt so strong and confident the next day i went in to train legs did not take plasma cuase you only take it every other day i did 3 scoops sp250 and hit the weights my squats were the best they have been in 3 years i hit my max weight that i hadnt done in a long time and this time i did it with perfect form  and i had a pump in my legs and ass that i never felt before in my life, so 2 days later i took plasma with 3 scopps of sp250 and trained chest well some thing wasnt mthe sane as the past two sesions, the pump was mot the same, and at this time i need to cycle off sp250 any way cuase i at 3 months of use any way the day before i started plasma i was on no2 black for 6 months awsome product, i stopped the black on the day i took plasma so waht i think may have happend is that the black amplified the plasma jet which is whay i felt the way i did the firsat two traing sessions with plasma but 5 days later when i tried plasma again it just wasnt the same.  Gaspari said i can take plasma with the black which makes sense so i tried it several time over the past couple weeks and it still has not mbeen the same.  So why did i feel like a god the first two mtimes i took plasma I dont know but if i couid feel like that all the time i whould pay a 1000$ a month for the stuff, maybe it had to do with the fact taht i was in beeter shape back the of my mood was beter i dont know or maybe it was becuase i took phenibut every night befor i trained and i was in a good mood the next day,  As of now i have tried to start to use sp250 again and it just doesnt work i ncycled off for 2 weeks after 8 weeks of use like it is dirested to do so and it still didnt give me the came effect so i took 4 weeks of and nothin then another 2 and another 2 and now im done with it for  atleast three months and this sucks cause not only is this the best and most efftive supp i have ecer used it also makes me feel realy good. Ihave uesd sp250 and size on on and off for a year straight I have take breaks as recomended but i guess my body has just become to use to them.  Right now i have been back on size on for 3 weeks along with the black and black powder and I feel like crap my muscles hurt, im mnot seeing much cell volumizng going on and my strength is down, i think  using the sp250 every day along with the size on is what gave me more fullness before cause i dont have it now or maybe it was because i was actuly gaing muscle.  Any way as of today after another crap work out i am stoping size on and going back to ce2 if it worked in the begining it will work for me now, plus you can stay on no2 and ce2 for as long as you want and dont need to cycle off plus these products do not chane the way you mentaly feel expect for the fact you feel like lifting 24/7.  Im also of today stoping my black powder why cuase i cant sleep, this stuff is awsome but beacuase i cants sleep and im tired it does nothing for me any more.  I have not slept a solid eight hours with out the help of some sort of natural sleep aid such as cyclin gf or phenibut in the past 6 months why you asked do to me loosing my licennse and not being able to go to the gym and i lost all my size and strength I went into a very bad stressed ou t and anxiety state of mind.  Three months ago i felt like a god now i feel k=like shit and blame the governmnet for taking my license so i couldnt train i knew i was going to loose dam near everything i gained over those two months and thier was no way i could have gotin to the gym every ady, i wasnt goin to drive, i tried i had so mush nanxiety getting to gym that by the time i got thier i was so stressed i couldnt work out if i got caught driving i whould have gotten a 1 year susspension and a 1000$ fine f88k that, and my friends couldnt atke me du to differnt work sceduals.  
         Im writing all this becuase im depressed and i have anxiety and i have no one to talk to i have hardly any friends why because all my friends from high scholl were all dope heads all they do is party I have never been into the party scen i mean yeah ill go out and drink one every now and then or smoke a joint once year but not every da like my friends were doing.  Through out my entire life i have been skinny im 6 foot 157  about 15% bf now 3 years ago i was 140 at like 8% body fat I was a bag of bones i have put on  about ten pounds of solid muscle but since i did not train for 2 months im feel almost like i did when i stared and it sucks.  I hate being skinny and I say i whould take steroids if i could get them, yeah right i whould probally end up killing my self after i end the cycle due to loosing alll the size i realize this is not the anser.  I think i have always depended on supplmnts specificly pre wo's like sp250 to make me feel better overall, i mean its to the point wher i dont even want to train if im not taking some thing well i realize this is a mistake.  I realize now that my depression and anxiety has been the one thing holding me back from building the body i desreved for 5 years i ahve tried to avoided it and now guess waht i have f****d my self, i think i should haveb realized that every singal time i whould start a training cycle and get 3 - 4 weeks in not see the reults i wanted and get depressed mand the stop for two weeks and try magain with some different supplemnts only to have it be worse tahn the last time i should have realized i have problem that needs to be deltn with.  Yeah i have taken every single supplement thier is for anxiety depression stress and waht not and yes theyn have helped alot through the years but as of right now i still dont fell normal, yeah feel mgood alot i have tons of energy, i dont us caffeine, i can work 8 houres on the shiping dock go train come home eat and keep going for 5 more houres all with out the use stims(Well i use a pre wo supp, but only to train and only 3 time a week)  I am motivated as hell to build my body, iahave spent 2 years befor i even started traing eating vegan and organic doing clenses taking everysingle supplements thier is to acieve better health and apperance, i consider my self prety dam healthy and i just had a physical done and i am in perfect shape.  But i take all these supplements read all the spiritua books and yet i still dont feel normal, every day is a difffernet emotional roler coaster, if i could just wake upm every day and be free bof anxiety and depression i could go train and probaly gain 10 LBS in month with out nothing som what should i give in and take zoloft or cymbalta so the pharmaceutical companys can make some money or should i just keepo trying to naturaly heal my self and probaly never get any wher. or take testosterone get huge like i want and then waht happens at the end of the cycle most likely a worsing of depression.  I have been using phenibiut since december on and off and this has been the best thing to help me in years, but i realize now that it should only be used once or twice a week to chill out and that is it, hell i feel like im on ectasy all the time i cant feel my muscles i feel week thiere is no mind muscle connection, i feel like im going to fall asleep enven if im wide awake and i can only sleep now if i take the nphenibut, i have depended on sleep aid such as valerian and melatonin, and or cyclin for the past 4 yars to sleep well guess what they dont work now i wonder why heck if i take cyclin it might work but i feel like im on acid fort the first 6 houres of the next day heck i cant even fall a sleep and get 8 houres if i take absolutlyy no supplements no stims work 9 mhoures and stay up from 5:30 am to 9:30pm i cant sleep my heart just keeps pounding and i just lie thier even if im in a chill mood a i cant sleep i fell k=like a fu****G zombie.   Three months ago I trained like a freek and got mad props form everbody at the gym on how hard i train and  how much i was progessing well after the license thing I ahve never felt the same and it sucks.  All i want to o in my life right now is go to the gym and get the body i deserve and feel good about my self well i cant even do that.  Heck i got like ten girls who want me i i dont even pay any attention to them cause im so stuck on improving my body.  I work on a shipping dock its a good job pays decent and i have fun but im 25 i need to go to school and feel like i cant do it i hat being skinny and i dont want to do anything intill i cahnge that, i said to my self i will dedicate this entire year to bulding my body by jan 1 09 i will have made some good gains and be some waht satisfied and be able to continue on with my life well every ady just keeps getting worse.  I mean i finnally know how mto tarin to get wher i want and i can hardly pick up 45lb bar to warm up i mean i feel like my arms are just full of air and know muscle i can feel my muscle fibers aching i mean waht the fuck, is the no2 i cants see how i never had a prob with it before and i have been of it for three months untill recantly, maybe its the size on just like sp250 i probaly just used it to much..  so waht am i doing im just going to take no2 ce2 and protein it worked in the past it will work now no stimms pre wo so maybe i can finaly sleep and ill try and figuer out some mix of supss to fix my anxiety if not ill give in and go on zoloft or cymbalta both of which i had ben on a short time before but how can i train when i feel like azombie on acid walking on air , which makes me wonder steroids= the muscle i want and probaly worse depression or ZOLOFT= feel like a weak zombie on acid and never gain muscle.  Im done looking at thing in the long term no more eatin 5ooo calories a day a trying t0o bulk up real fast and gain unnesacary body fat and using tons of supplemnts when all along if mi was just happ i n life i whould be getting good results.  i know this was supposed to be a reply to the viraloid questin but i had another crap work out im pissed off and i needed to get this shit off my chest tahts been bugging me for the past six months,  if i screwed up this forum waht ever kick me off i dont care , im said what i needed to say i dont need any advice on any thing any more i just need to get my head straight and get on with my life .  Now ive been typing for the past 3 houres im going to go take an ambien and try to sleep yeah right it well probaly make me feel like doing cardio.  THATS ALL FOLKS   sorry for the crappy typing i was typing like the micro machine man on pcp.


----------



## Built (Apr 17, 2008)

asspappy said:


> I used Viraloid in the past stacked with 17 HD,...
> <snip>
> 
> ... THATS ALL FOLKS   sorry for the crappy typing i was typing like the micro machine man on pcp.




Yep, I remember the first time I took ephedrine...


----------



## nni (Apr 18, 2008)

i stopped reading that post, ill try again later sorry. the 17hd is a scam, the vilaroid is worthless, losing your libido on ai's is not uncommon, they kill mine like clockwork.

that is a very high test level, what is the free test level? that could be of aid to you.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2008)

Please PLEASE use paragraphs.


----------



## quark (Apr 18, 2008)

Built said:


> Yep, I remember the first time I took ephedrine...



 Now THAT is funny!! (Me too btw!)


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Now THAT is funny!! (Me too btw!)



As an added perk, my house was SPOTLESS!


----------



## eVoluti0n (Apr 18, 2008)

I've had a very low libido since the start of high school, which has been about 10 years now (I'm 24). When I was in middle school it was very, very high, and then one day it just seemed to have disappeared.

I haven't had my test levels checked, but I've always been curious to see if natural test boosters would be of any help.

Thoughts?


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2008)

I think you should have your free sex hormones tested.


----------



## eVoluti0n (Apr 18, 2008)

Is this a free test and can any doctor/clinic do it?


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2008)

Any doctor can order them.

They're covered by our public health plan in Canada; not sure what your coverage is.


----------



## eVoluti0n (Apr 20, 2008)

One last question....for now. 

Out of the 3 options listed, which would you guys recommend?

novadex xt
activate x-treme
t-force?


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2008)

Quite honestly, none of them. I've heard good things about transdermal formestane though.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> Is this a free test and can any doctor/clinic do it?



yes, you family practice doc can draw blood and order the T test, as far as cost I don't know your insurance plan, so no clue.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2008)

asspappy said:


> THATS ALL FOLKS   sorry for the crappy typing i was typing like the micro machine man on pcp.



have you heard of paragraphs? do you really expect someone to read that?


----------



## eVoluti0n (Apr 20, 2008)

Prince said:


> have you heard of paragraphs? do you really expect someone to read that?



I tried to read it but had to stop because I was getting confused as to which paragraph i was reading.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> I tried to read it but had to stop because I was getting confused as to which paragraph i was reading.



the whole thing is one big paragraph!


----------



## eVoluti0n (Apr 20, 2008)

Prince said:


> the whole thing is one big paragraph!



LOL! Oh i know that, i guess i should have said which line i was reading!


----------



## vader (Apr 20, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> I've had a very low libido since the start of high school, which has been about 10 years now (I'm 24). When I was in middle school it was very, very high, and then one day it just seemed to have disappeared.
> 
> I haven't had my test levels checked, but I've always been curious to see if natural test boosters would be of any help.
> 
> Thoughts?



No doctor in the states is gonna give you a script for Test if your are under the age of 35 unless it is a for real serious medical condition.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2008)

vader said:


> No doctor in the states is gonna give you a script for Test if your are under the age of 35 unless it is a for real serious medical condition.



age is not the only factor, you could be 25 years old and have hypogonadism for many different reasons and they would put you on HRT, but just because you're over 35 or even 55 does not mean you will get it without a justifiable medical problem, when a doc prescribes a class III scheduled drug they have to be able to justify it or they could lose their medical license.


----------



## vader (Apr 20, 2008)

The only reason I said that was because I am 37 and have a script for test.
I know it is not easy to get, and you can't just go in and say hey doc I want you to hook me up with some roids.


----------



## eVoluti0n (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd like to believe I have low test. With everything else wrong with me I wouldn't doubt it, lol.


----------



## asspappy (Apr 22, 2008)

DO NOT TAKE NOVEDEX XT.............  If your libido is low this will kill it completely.  It will only work good for pct.  It will however jack your free test on its own but you will loose most of your libido, still get erections but it will feel like you took zoloft as to no sesitivity.  I took Novedex for one week and  my libido was dead and i usualy feel like f*****G everything in sight, I did feel strong and there was no agressive behavior but taking and ai at 25 when your not using steroid or pro hormones is a waste and to try abd lower estrogen when you dont have high estrogen is not safe eithier.
         TAKE T-BOMB 2, this stuff works big time your sex drive will go through the roof, if you want to feel like a pornstar take this.  This product will free up the test you already have which is very important at your age this is why you will notice a huge incraese in sex drive and possably some minor strength gains.  Go with MHP this company has been in the bis a long time a all thier prouducts work a and are rated #1, I know i have used all thier prouducts and made most of the gains i have now on TRAC extreme and T-BOMB 2.  T-BOMB 2 is not a steroid you are not going to gain 10 pounds in a week, so dont listen to what other retards are saying about this stuff, it will work for what you need, increase free test, sex drive.  Dont use these other products they will not come close to the t-bomb.  Buy at GNC on gold card week it will cost like 50$, if you try it and dont like it you can return it for a full refund.


----------



## asspappy (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, I apolagize for long stupid story above, i was in a shit mood and felt like typing about all the crap thats been bugging me, im back to normal now and my training is going good.


----------



## asspappy (Apr 22, 2008)

Also, Viraloid will boost your sex drive but it will also make you feel like raping little girls and wanting to beat up your friends.  T-BOMB is more effective in its action and does not mess with your head, just make you very HORNEY


----------



## asspappy (Apr 22, 2008)

Almost forgot, about Novedex xt, Im not bashing Gaspari thier products are the best right along with MHP, but novedex is not the right choice for your situation.


----------



## eVoluti0n (Oct 25, 2008)

asspappy said:


> Almost forgot, about Novedex xt, Im not bashing Gaspari thier products are the best right along with MHP, but novedex is not the right choice for your situation.



sorry for bumping such an old topic, but what is the right choice in my situation, according to you?


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 26, 2008)

wow....

ill be back in a few days when i finish reading that post.............................................................................................................................


----------

